# 13 weeks and hates brush



## jägers_mom_jypsy&sunni2 (Jul 26, 2013)

Everytime I go to brush her she bites me hard and its a soft brush very lightly just to get her used to it and she just goes nuts is there something im doing wrong on getting her used to grooming I give her a bath every 2 weeks brush her 3 times a week. As much as she goes playing in the mud water and digging she hates a bath thinks im down right abusing her. I check the water its nit to cold or hot im using tearless shampoo and a pet safe/made blow dryer after I towel dry her to the best of my ability before I ruin the towel because its enemy number two after me. Im drying under her ears with the towel her nails get trimmed monthly. All I dont do yet is brush her teeth cause she doesnt have much yet. Any thing im not doing? Or doing wrong?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I know some people use peanut butter on the tube's edge to distract puppy/young dog while bathing/brushing them.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

To get Sammy used to brushing when he was little I'd wait until he was very calm/sleepy so that he wasn't too hyper. If he started mouthing I'd always have a toy at hand to give him to chew instead to distract him...lots of treats too so that she learns that brushing is a good thing. It seemed to do the trick because he loves being groomed now at 8 months old.


----------



## jägers_mom_jypsy&sunni2 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ok awesome new things to try! Thanks guys.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

The thing that worked best with all three of mine was to put a pile of treats where they could see them (but out of reach), give one treat with the brush in my hand, then brush one small section of the body, give a treat, do another small section, another treat, etc. They figure out pretty quickly that sitting still results in treats. All of mine now love to be brushed, with or without treats. With a puppy, don't try to brush thoroughly. Just think of it as a training exercise. You could do a part of his body every day, just make it fun and give treats and praise.


----------



## boygeorge (Jul 3, 2013)

Great tips above, dogs and pups are more calm and submissive when they are tired sleepy after the play or exercise which is the best time to pet and brush hair.


----------

